# Comparing some Bitters embossing designs to later bottles.



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

I see some similarities in some fancy embossed bitters and some of the fancy embossed soda's (deco's) from the 20's and 30's.
What do you think, did these soda bottle makers incorporate some of these bitters designs knowing the bitters stood out and sold better because of that fact. Now I know the soda's didn't use all the colors under the rainbow as the bitters did and I wish they did-would love to have this clear soda in a peacock blue color but that isn't happening. There was a depression coming/on when these type soda's were made so many colors were not practical plus made in machines and changing out colors would have been too much of a hassle/pricey, I guess.
Whadda Ya think.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I see some similarities in some fancy embossed bitters and some of the fancy embossed soda's (deco's) from the 20's and 30's.
> What do you think, did these soda bottle makers incorporate some of these bitters designs knowing the bitters stood out and sold better because of that fact. Now I know the soda's didn't use all the colors under the rainbow as the bitters did and I wish they did-would love to have this clear soda in a peacock blue color but that isn't happening. There was a depression coming/on when these type soda's were made so many colors were not practical plus made in machines and changing out colors would have been too much of a hassle/pricey, I guess.
> Whadda Ya think.


Color depended on amounts of metal oxides in the glass. Fancy colors such as red where made with gold. I have an old red fresnel from a ship. They get big dollars for red sea glass. This one is extra special for many reasons. I posted this on odyessyseaglass. Check it out and tell me what do you think?
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Sticky red sea glass from?
					

Question - why is this red sea glass sticky when wet? What would make glass sticky? See comments, answer




					www.odysseyseaglass.com
				











						What kind of sea glass sticks to your tongue?
					

Here's a twist in the Questions and Answers. This is David from Odyssey Sea Glass asking a question that I can't find an answer to (after some limited




					www.odysseyseaglass.com
				



.





						The Colors Of Sea Glass - Where Do They Come From?
					






					bytheseajewelry.com


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice side story. Mysterious sticky stuff from another planet, (B-movie ?)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Nice side story. Mysterious sticky stuff from another planet, (B-movie ?)


If I wet my fingers and put them to the glass, it is so sticky i can lift it off the counter. When all the water is absorbed it is no longer sticky or red. It is now an almond white color. I can put a drop of water on the glass off my finger. It puddles up on it and if you watch the drop it gets sucked down and into the glass leaving a white/ almond colored spot. The glass is super porous. Dries out in about an hour back to red. Weirdest glass I have ever seen.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Sorry, I believe I may have gone a little off reservation.  Still glass but my opology to any offended. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sorry, I believe I may have gone a little off reservation.  Still glass but my opology to any offended.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I know you mean well. No need for apology. I'm just preoccupied with jumping the ebay ship today and taking my rock-mineral sales elsewhere.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I know you mean well. No need for apology. I'm just preoccupied with jumping the ebay ship today and taking my rock-mineral sales elsewhere.


With the new fees I don't blame you. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> I know you mean well. No need for apology. I'm just preoccupied with jumping the ebay ship today and taking my rock-mineral sales elsewhere.


What kind of rocks and minerals. Anything in particular? I have all kinds of crystals and fluorescent rock. Fossils also shark teeth and trilobite. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> With the new fees I don't blame you.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Oh the fees.....
New updates they are implementing are the last straw for me. I hung in there last couple yrs after 20 yrs of selling. Could take up to 5 days to get money in hand with their new plan, I prefer instant, not sure why they want to go back to the stone ages with this new idea of holding your funds for 2 days and then releasing to your checking account to be held up another 1-3 days by your bank. Sounds a little like the old days of someone sent u a check and you had to wait for clearance of said check before shipping out. I can't wait 5 days to send out someones package after they have paid-just bad business practice if I do that, not acceptable these days. I guess their idea is to squeeze paypal out completely.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What kind of rocks and minerals. Anything in particular? I have all kinds of crystals and fluorescent rock. Fossils also shark teeth and trilobite.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes I have some Sterling Mine NJ pieces that are fluorescent along with many other pieces that react to the short wave lamp. Cool place -took the tour and rooted thru the pile out back, my wife had a blast running back and forth to the black light shed they have on site to check her finds.
I have a wide variety 1000+ catalog pieces and probably more I have found out in old mining districts. I stay away from the polished touristy type specimens you can get at most rock shops.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

The new ebay Fees & Rules are pissing me off. They already make Billions & want to make more, Greedy Bastards.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2021)

Ebay lost me years ago when they started taxing shipping fees... They are so corrupt. They also favored bad buyers who were trying to steal bottles from people with bullshit lies. I just couldn't deal with the stress anymore. I dont sell cheap bottles.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 11, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Ebay lost me years ago when they started taxing shipping fees... They are so corrupt. They also favored bad buyers who were trying to steal bottles from people with bullshit lies. I just couldn't deal with the stress anymore. I dont sell cheap bottles.


Paypal takes out a percentage on tax which I believe should be illegal. Were talking about pennies here but they add up. Could be a class action suit against them later down the road.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 12, 2021)

Figurals were also used by makers of bitter bottles to market sales. This pineapple bottle is an example.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 12, 2021)

Soda's makers of the 20's 30's also did this as well.
Orange Quench with a figural orange dead center of bottle.
Will Keck Big Stick base ball bat figural.
Sun Punch carnival glass figural bottle again with 3 oranges.
Brandimist with a barrel.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 12, 2021)

Its no doubt Bitters will always be the King group for bottle collectors and historical flask collectors might argue that, they are up there to.


----------

